# 5 month old puppy bitch



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,
I've posted pictures before but the stack was really bad so didn't get many comments. Here are some updated pictures at 5 months old. Please let me know what you think. Thank you!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, great job getting her up on the table and stacking her! 

Hopefully someone will chime in with more real knowledge then my 'beautiful dog'. I always have a lot of trouble the first year gauging structure cause they change so much month to month (week to week).


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you! After struggling with stacks at breed handling class it's really great to hear somebody comment on her stack. The only reason she's on the table is because the grooming table just came in (yay for amazon lightning deals!) so I'm getting her used to being on the table without actually being groomed yet. Things like getting fun treats on the table and eventually we'll work up to actually getting groomed.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

:bump: though this time of year everyone seems to be doing family holiday stuff and not on the board


----------



## CountryGirl01 (Dec 10, 2014)

Beautiful, gorgeous dog  and yeah, I've barely been on myself with the holidays. I'm sure in a few days if you post more pics of her you will get some more professional comments.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you both for the nice comments . After the holidays I will post more pictures of her. In the meantime, I hope everybody on the board has an excellent holiday. I am very appreciative of all the help everybody on this forum has been. I've learned so much in a short time thanks to this forum.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

We tried again stacking today, I think this picture is a little better than the last batch.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

bump?


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

I cant critique but your girl is beautiful  I think that you should take a stacked shot outside, because in the photos you have posted the lighting is very dark. Also the person taking the picture should be shoulder level with your girl. Your stack looks great (to my untrained eye) though  if I got any of that wrong anyone feel free to correct me. Hopefully you will get more comments and some critiques.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks for your comment. I've been having a lot of difficulty with getting a good stacked photo for evaluation. It seems every time I get a picture the angle of the picture is bad or picture is too dark. When I do get a decent picture I notice that a lot of the times that back leg isn't positioned right. Like in that last picture the leg I believe is pulled back a little too far. We still need to practice stacking a lot-I'm a total beginner and our first puppy show is on jan 17th!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

One of the best ways to practice stacking, is to do it in front of a mirror. That way you can look up and see what the judge will see. What are you showing her in AKC/UKC etc... For your stacking photos posted, you have her set up better in the rear with the first three photos, and better in the front on the last photo posted (as well as the last one being taken at a better level for the dog, instead of looking down). You want the front legs to run straight down from the elbow to the wrist, you want the outside hind leg (that goes back) to have the hock straight up and down, and you want the inside hind leg to have the toes lined up under knee (stiffle). And on a side note, becareful to get the toes facing forward. She is young and learning, so work at getting her feet into position by degrees (especially the hind feet). Here is one of mine on the table at 4 months of age.








and another one of mine at 5 month of age (like your girl).








In both photos the hind foot that is under are slightly more forward than they need to be (if you look the toes are slightly infront of the knees if you were to draw a line straight down).

As for you girl, it is hard to get a good evaluation still. I will say I like what I see of her feet, bone, and head. She flows together well, nice and curvy (instead of sharp angles). In the fourth photo (2nd set posted) her topline is a little off, this could be due to how she is standing or a growth phase. Try and get someone to take a photo at the show (stacked) and maybe a movement shot (if you can). That will lend for a better critique. Good luck at the show and have fun.

krisk


----------



## Mikki (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you, that was really helpful!!
I intend on trying out AKC and seeing how that goes, she is German lines so I'm not sure how successful we will be. If AKC fails I'd like to try the SV shows. Later tonight when I'm not home alone I'll get some more photos. Thanks again, that was very helpful!


----------

